# resetting the ecu



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

will resetting the ecu on my 2000 frontier make a difference with 31x10.50R15. like perfomance are fuel milage wise???


----------



## crushnut (Feb 16, 2005)

Im not sure, but it dont think so. You would have to change your gear ratio(s) But one thing it would do is correct your speedo and odometer.


----------



## lewisnc100 (Apr 25, 2003)

crushnut said:


> But one thing it would do is correct your speedo and odometer.


Resetting the ECU will not correct your speedo or your odometer. The only way to correct them would be to get a speedometer gear replacement if one is available to compensate, or have Nissan reprogram the ECU with the CONSULT tool. Not sure if either are really an option.


----------



## VG30 bulletproof (Mar 14, 2005)

Nissan uses what is called a CONSULT II for the ECU reprograms and diagnostics, and there are no software upgrades available to adjust the speed sensor readings to compensate for the larger tires. Your only option would be to get another speedo gear. What model fo frontier do you have? VG33 or KA24, M/T or A/T, King cab, crew cab, regular cab etc... Even your VIN number would help me and I could see what gear you need.


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

i have the ka24 motor with king cab


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

also does anyone know if resetting the ecu would change my performance any 

thx for the help


----------



## VG30 bulletproof (Mar 14, 2005)

Sorry, my contact was unable to get me any matching part numbers for the application. Also, unless you have an aftermarket ECU, resetting probably wouldn't change anything noticable.


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

VG30 bulletproof said:


> Sorry, my contact was unable to get me any matching part numbers for the application. Also, unless you have an aftermarket ECU, resetting probably wouldn't change anything noticable.



what kind of aftermarket ecu are availble for my truck, and what kind of difference will thier be on fuel milage and performance and most of all $$


----------



## crushnut (Feb 16, 2005)

Sorry my mistake :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

dflw_99 said:


> also does anyone know if resetting the ecu would change my performance any
> 
> thx for the help


You're not going to gain anything that wasn't there to begin with....


----------



## Lotust (Feb 8, 2005)

Adam said:


> You're not going to gain anything that wasn't there to begin with....



I say no as well. But try it... what have you got to loose


----------

